
Automatically Generating Commit Messages from Diffs - ece
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.09492
======
jjuhl
No, no, no. What I want to see in a commit message is what _the person who
made the change_ thought the reason behind the change was.

Anything generated based just on the basis of the diff (what actually changed)
is going to always fall short as to capturing the _reason_.

The "what" I can always see myself by just loking at the change diff. The
"why" is the important bit and no algorithm can ever give me that.

